# Wanted: Small Racers



## chebeef (22 Apr 2008)

Two racing bikes for my sister and my girlfriend. Both 5f 6".

Thanks,

Will.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (22 Apr 2008)

My Wife is 4ft 11, but she's not very fast...

Oh, I see, you wanted bikes....





I'll get my coat.


----------



## chebeef (22 Apr 2008)

Ha ha......


----------

